

Whiskey Can’t Hide Its Age Either - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/22/slow/whiskey-cant-hide-its-age-either

======
strictnein
Interesting article, but way too many of the statements from the whiskey
"experts" sound like they knew what they were drinking when they formed their
opinions. There were no blind taste tests mentioned.

I spend way too much money on Scotch and Japanese whisky and I will freely
admit that a lot of the experience is very subjective (like wine) and is
significantly influenced by everything from the bottle to the price you paid
for it. But I don't care, most enjoyable experiences in life are very
subjective.

Pouring some Yamazaki 18 or JW Blue feels a lot better than cracking open that
bottle of JW Red that you keep around for your in-laws.

------
wglb
Actual title is _Whiskey Can’t Hide Its Age Either_

~~~
dang
We changed it. Submitted title was "A Bourbon Shortage Is Coming".

